# Ponlo / pon ello mas allá



## SrRdRaCinG

Ponlo/ello mas alla


Ayuda!


----------



## mhp

ponlo más allá

ello is usually used to refer to a whole sentence: 
todavía no he hecho nada y soy muy consciente de ello


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Gracias mhp.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Puedes usar "ello", pero sonaría artificialmente refinado.


----------



## mariente

Pon ello no está gramaticalmente mal, pero teniendo el objeto directo me parece redundante y me suena medio raro.


----------



## lazarus1907

El pronombre personal neutro de 3ª persona "ello" equivale generalmente a "eso" y se emplea con referencia a algo que ya se ha mencionado. Hoy se usa casi exclusivamente en oraciones preposicionales (de ello, para ello, por ello, etc), pero nunca como complemento directo.

Pon ello mas alla 

Por ello, te recomiendo que digas "ponlo".


----------



## mariente

Lo, es objeto directo. Pon el papel allí. Ponlo alli. Ese lo es objeto directo,a papel lo reemplazo por el lo. Y así es con lo que sea que el compañero tenga en su oración. No entiendo porque decís que lo no es objeto directo.


----------



## lazarus1907

mariente said:
			
		

> Lo, es objeto directo. Pon el papel allí. Ponlo all*í*. Ese lo es objeto directo,a papel lo reemplazo por el lo. Y así es con lo que sea que el compañero tenga en su oración. No entiendo *(**porque)* *por qué* decís que lo no es objeto directo.


Yo no he dicho que "lo" no sea complemento directo; porque lo es. A menos que haya entendido mal la pregunta, se trata de si "lo" y "ello" pueden usarse igualmente en esta frase. "Lo" es el pronombre correcto que hay que usar aquí; "ello", en sustitución de "lo" se considera inaceptable, que yo sepa.


----------



## mariente

A entonces entendí mal lo que quisiste decir


----------



## Rayines

Lo que sí podría decir es: "Pon (en Argentina diríamos "poné") eso más allá". Porque podría darse el caso que esté señalando algo particular. ¿O no?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Ya han alcanzado un consenso?

Según lo que he leído, es mejor decir "Ponlo". Si estoy equivocado, no duden en decirme.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es mejor decir ponlo (y en la Argentina ponélo)


----------



## lazarus1907

Pon eso más allá / ponlo más allá 
Poné eso más allá / ponelo más allá  (Argentina)
Pon ello más allá 
Poné ello más allá  (Argentina)

Creo que hay consenso; solo ha habido un malentendido: Ello no se puede usar como pronombre de complemento directo.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Es mejor decir ponlo (y en la Argentina ponélo)


Pregunto, porque no tengo ni idea de argentino (Inés lo sabe): ¿Es correcto ponélo o ponelo? Lo digo, porque antes era correcto decir miróse, pero ya no, porque no sigue las reglas generales de acentuación.


----------



## mariente

sin acento porque es una palabra grave terminada en vocal.
Miróse es disinto porque es la conjunción de "se miró"


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pregunto, porque no tengo ni idea de argentino (Inés lo sabe): ¿Es correcto ponélo o ponelo? Lo digo, porque antes era correcto decir miróse, pero ya no, porque no sigue las reglas generales de acentuación.


No, no, para mí, *ponelo*, porque ya bastante que usemos el voseo como para además intensificarlo con un acento que además es innecesario (sería algo así como porteño al cuadrado ). Pero veo que aleC lo acentuó. No conozco verdaderamente las reglas para ese uso.


----------



## lazarus1907

Rayines said:
			
		

> No, no, para mí, *ponelo*, porque ya bastante que usemos el voseo como para además intensificarlo con un acento que además es innecesario (sería algo así como porteño al cuadrado ). Pero veo que aleC lo acentuó. No conozco verdaderamente las reglas para ese uso.


Ignoro cómo funcionaba la ortografía con las formas verbales argentinas, pero en España, desde 1999, las formas verbales (enclíticas o no) se someten a las mismas normas generales que el resto de las palabras, lo cual simplifica mucho las cosas. Debido a que hay miles de libros de prestigio que aún están escritos con la tilde en formas verbales que ahora no tienen por qué llevarla, la RAE no las ha condenado, sino que sugiere que nos atengamos a las nuevas modificaciones. Puede que Alec esté usando lo que le enseñaron en la escuela como correcto; y en ese caso, no se le puede tachar de incorrecto; como mucho, de obsoleto.


			
				mariente said:
			
		

> sin acento porque es una palabra grave terminada en vocal.
> Miróse es disinto porque es la conjunción de "se miró"


"Mirose" no debe acentuarse, de acuerdo con las últimas normas de la RAE, por ser una llana acabada en vocal, sea una forma verbal o no. Antes de 1999 sí se acentuaba; ya no.


----------



## mariente

Sí, debe ser entonces.


----------



## mariente

Si quiero decir preguntome = me preguntó 
Ahora si quiero decir me pregunto (de yo me pregunto) es pregúntome??


----------



## lazarus1907

mariente said:
			
		

> Si quiero decir preguntome = me preguntó
> Ahora si quiero decir me pregunto (de yo me pregunto) es pregúntome??


Es poco corriente (más bien extraño), pero yo diría que es correcto (en primera persona): Es una palabra esdrújula, ¿no?


----------



## mariente

quería saber en donde había que acentuarla. Sí, es esdrújula.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Han descutido mucho, asi, asumo que el consenso es "lo"?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hasta la reforma ortográfica de 1999 era opcional la forma de acentuación, y dependía del país. En la Argentina se enseñaba a acentuarlo o no según la escuela, como por ejemplo "miróla" o "mirola". Como el voseo no se enseñaba en la escuela ni tenía una forma escrita frecuente -salvo letras de canciones, libretos y correspondencia personal- a la mayoría de los argentinos les resulta extraño ver esta acentuación en la forma escrita del voseo, pero no cuando estudian a Juan Cruz Varela:

"Él oyó rechinar sobre sus goznes
La formidable puerta
De la honda eternidad; miróla abierta"

Como esta regla genera problemas porque fabrica esdrújulas innecesarias, a partir de 1999 la norma es acentuar las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos siguiendo las reglas generales de la acentuación.

Personalmente, yo no veo razón para cambiar lo que aprendí y usé toda mi vida, y con especial razón cuando todo el mundo se pasa los acentos. Si tengo que explicar una conjugación argentina siempre la acentuaré, porque ya ha pasado que al escribir "ponelo" piensan que uno quiso decir "pónelo" y se olvidó el acento gráfico, en lugar de pensar que puso "ponélo" pero usó las reglas generales de la acentuación.

Al escribir "ponélo" no queda duda de la pronunciación de la palabra. Quedará la duda sobre el acento. Para quien diga que puede resultar confuso para los estudiantes, ya muchos han preguntado aquí sobre estas acentuaciónes -sin voseo y con voseo-, señal de que se siguen encontrando con literatura y escritos de hablantes que siguen las normas derogadas. No estará de más que conozcan esto.

No hablemos de los escrúpulos de los hispanohablantes para poner sus tildes en sitios sobre el idioma, como éste. ¿Qué podrá producir la confusión?


----------



## lazarus1907

Como veo que no nos crees, te lo he buscado en el DPD:





> *ello.*
> No puede funcionar como complemento directo (para ello se emplea el pronombre átono _lo)._
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Personalmente, yo no veo razón para cambiar lo que aprendí y usé toda mi vida, y con especial razón cuando todo el mundo se pasa los acentos. Si tengo que explicar una conjugación argentina siempre la acentuaré, porque ya ha pasado que al escribir "ponelo" piensan que uno quiso decir "pónelo" y se olvidó el acento gráfico, en lugar de pensar que puso "ponélo" pero usó las reglas generales de la acentuación.
> 
> Al escribir "ponélo" no queda duda de la pronunciación de la palabra. Quedará la duda sobre el acento. Para quien diga que puede resultar confuso para los estudiantes, ya muchos han preguntado aquí sobre estas acentuaciónes -sin voseo y con voseo-, señal de que se siguen encontrando con literatura y escritos de hablantes que siguen las normas derogadas. No estará de más que conozcan esto.
> 
> No hablemos de los escrúpulos de los hispanohablantes para poner sus tildes en sitios sobre el idioma, como éste. ¿Qué podrá producir la confusión?


Entiendo tu reticencia a desechar unas reglas que se han usado durante décadas y que siempre han formado parte de tu (nuestra) educación. Defiendo, sin embargo, una regla que abogue por la máxima simplificación posible y, por tanto, el mínimo de excepciones. Yo, como tú, estaré peleándome conmigo mismo toda mi vida a la hora de escribir "sólo" y otras palabras, pero tengo la esperanza de que, con reglas más sencillas, la gente tenga menos razones para no seguirlas, y podamos usarlas de manera inequívoca en cualquier ocasión.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Entiendo tu reticencia a desechar unas reglas que se han usado durante décadas y que siempre han formado parte de tu (nuestra) educación. Defiendo, sin embargo, una regla que abogue por la máxima simplificación posible y, por tanto, el mínimo de excepciones. Yo, como tú, estaré peleándome conmigo mismo toda mi vida a la hora de escribir "sólo" y otras palabras, pero tengo la esperanza de que, con reglas más sencillas, la gente tenga menos razones para no seguirlas, y podamos usarlas de manera inequívoca en cualquier ocasión.


Yo en realidad aplico ambas normas de manera de generar la mayor cantidad de tildes posibles  Es mi sobrecorrección conscientemente asumida.

Una razón es no perder la esperanza de que en mi país algún día aprendan a decir "fíjense" y no "fijesén"; y "pónganlo" y no "ponganló" o "ponganlón".

La otra es funcional. Si me concedo la "licencia" de no colocar las tildes que aprendí, me concedo la "licencia" de no colocarlas al azar. Y todos sabemos que es más fácil destruir que construir, y que la entropía es un camino de un solo sentido.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Una razón es no perder la esperanza de que en mi país algún día aprendan a decir "fíjense" y no "fijesén"; y "pónganlo" y no "ponganló" o "ponganlón".


Como siempre, me has dejado sin argumentos. 


			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> La otra es funcional. Si me concedo la "licencia" de no colocar las tildes que aprendí, me concedo la "licencia" de no colocarlas al azar. Y todos sabemos que es más fácil destruir que construir, y que la entropía es un camino de un solo sentido.


No sabía que eras físico, además de filósofo y filólogo.


----------



## mariente

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Entiendo tu reticencia a desechar unas reglas que se han usado durante décadas y que siempre han formado parte de tu (nuestra) educación. Defiendo, sin embargo, una regla que abogue por la máxima simplificación posible y, por tanto, el mínimo de excepciones. Yo, como tú, estaré peleándome conmigo mismo toda mi vida a la hora de escribir "sólo" y otras palabras, pero tengo la esperanza de que, con reglas más sencillas, la gente tenga menos razones para no seguirlas, y podamos usarlas de manera inequívoca en cualquier ocasión.


Yo no abogo por la simplifación, como Garcia Marquez que quiere abolir la ortografía, un horror


----------



## lazarus1907

mariente said:
			
		

> Yo no abogo por la simplifación, como Garcia Marquez que quiere abolir la ortografía, un horror


Tienes parte de razón: Es irónico que un escritor de semejante prestigio defendiera un idioma sin reglas y sin lógica alguna. No digo que las reglas tengan que ser simples a la fuerza, ni por ello carentes de sentido: El idioma nos pertenece a todos y la función de las Academias es la mantener la lógica y la unidad de nuestro idioma. Pero sin pasarse.

Pocos encontrarás en este foro tan obsesionados con atenerse a las reglas fijadas por las Academias de la Lengua como yo, pero no puedo evitar pensar que si ciertas reglas hubieran sido más simples y homogéneas, la mayoría habría encontrado mantener la corrección del idioma mucho más sencillo. Los libros de gramática de 100 páginas podrían haber ocupado cuatro o cinco páginas, y el español sería el único idioma del planeta donde, no sólo se pueden leer todas las palabras sin problema (lo cual aún es cierto), sino que habría sido el único idioma donde nadie dudaría a la hora de escribir una palabra. (Véase el inglés para un contraejemplo).

Las haches deberían dejarse para palabras con sonidos aspirados; no mudos. Debería dejarse un solo grafema para el sonido /k/, otro para el sonido /z/, otro para el sonido /x/ y otro para el sonigo /g/. Usar /b/ y /v/ es innecesario, a menos que aprendamos a pronunciar la uve: Eso solucionaría los problemas con g/j, c/z/qu/k, b/v y palabras con hache. Todos esos cambios, ahora mismo, serían un trauma social y cultural que sumiría al idioma en un caos. Pero habría sido bonito si hubiera sido así desde el principio.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Ignoro cómo funcionaba la ortografía con las formas verbales argentinas, pero en España, desde 1999, las formas verbales (enclíticas o no) se someten a las mismas normas generales que el resto de las palabras, lo cual simplifica mucho las cosas.



¿Por qué habría de ser diferente para las formas argentinas? El DPD dice que las formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos se someten a las reglas normales de acentuación desde 1999. Concretamente (entrada "tilde", apartado 4.3):

Las formas del imperativo de segunda persona del singular propias del voseo siguen, igualmente, las reglas de acentuación; así, cuando se usan sin enclítico, llevan tilde por ser palabras agudas terminadas en vocal: pensá, _comé_, _decí_; cuando van seguidas de un solo enclítico, pierden la tilde al convertirse en llanas terminadas en vocal (_decime_, _andate_, _*ponelo*_) o en _-s_ (_avisanos_, _buscanos_) y, si van seguidas de más de un enclítico, llevan tilde por tratarse de palabras esdrújulas: _decímelo_, _ponételo_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Recuerdo todavía como la reforma de 1957 (la que suprimió acentos en monosílabos) se estaba luchando en la trinchera 18 años después. Y eso que no creo que queden muchas dudas sobre como pronunciar una palabra monosílaba. Recién para los ochentas estas tildes derogadas iban en franco retroceso, y hoy, casi 50 años después, nos podemos dar el lujo de remarcar la incorrección de este uso.

Potencialmente, es mucho más confuso para los estudiantes, nativos o forasteros, el hecho de que cada uno escriba el acento según pronuncie con hiato o no. Como eso es muy común en España, parece que no hubiera tanto problema al respecto, y yo tampoco me hago problema porque en este tema el habla argentina es igual. Sin embargo no veo aquí protestas provenientes de los hablantes de países donde no se usa el hiato. Sólo alguna que otra pregunta aislada acerca de su motivo.

El único "castigo" por no cumplir con una norma ortográfica es la posibilidad de no ser entendido o de ser tenido por burro. Es sanamente humano el alentar un mayor apego a la norma y tolerar su incumplimiento. La mayoría responderá bien si se le remarca -con suavidad y clara justificación- sólo lo deslucido o ambiguo de sus escritos, y se le hace un llamado más que una enmienda.

Creo que las reformas de normas ortográficas son sólo eso: Un cambio de dirección con la esperanza de que el movimiento browniano se convierta en suave deriva en alguna dirección y sentido determinado.


----------

